# [SOLVED] webcam as background?



## mandevilutd (Jul 15, 2008)

didnt knew where 2 post may b this the right place...

i am using handycam as webcam...few days ago i was previewing it with amcap(webcam previewer & recorder)...along with many programs which made my computer hang for while and my amcap not responding although it was showing live preview...but than the most amazing thing happened...amcap was not responding & running on background, it was showing live video...& when i opened explorer...webcam video was like sort of background image & every thing was running in front of it....it was like 50-50% of both...like using blending option in photoshop...it was the coolest thing ever...

now can i do this again in purpose....webcam as background...if only wallpaper will also be good...any trick, program anything...


----------



## darrensmith016 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: webcam as background?*

If you get VLC media player, go to the webpage you linked to and copy the address of the video feed

http://dlh1.axiscam.net/axis-cgi/mjp...=1196890801078

Then open VLC, go to file --> Open Network Stream --> choose http and paste the link, then click ok

It will take a few seconds for the video to load, now rightclick, and choose Wallpaper..

The video feed is now your background 

Webcam footage is very poor and doesnt look good as a background though


----------



## mandevilutd (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: webcam as background?*

thanx i'll give it a try

edited:

link is broken mate


----------



## mandevilutd (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: webcam as background?*



darrensmith016 said:


> If you get VLC media player, go to the webpage you linked to and copy the address of the video feed
> 
> http://dlh1.axiscam.net/axis-cgi/mjp...=1196890801078
> 
> ...


i could set a webcam wallpaper...just what i needed..my 4.1mp handycam was useless till today...battery was horrible....& 4.1 for photo is oldies....now it got work....thank you very much pal...the wallpapper is clear


----------

